# Two new Stanley FAT MAX LED Spotlights out



## my#1hobby (Jun 14, 2012)

I was at Walmart today and noticed they had two new Stanley LED spotlights, one was $49.99 and claimed up to 2000 lumens with a Li-ion rechargeable cell and the other smaller one was 530 lumens or something close to that. The lumen claims I'm sure are bogus because the larger one that claims 2000 lumens looks to be a single XM-L and I couldn't tell what the LED in the smaller spotlight was. I still find it cool that they are using an XM-L and trying to keep up with the newest LEDs. I may pick one up this weekend but I don't know yet....:thinking:

P.S. sorry no pics, my phone was in my car. :shakehead


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

My first response is wow, it's got a SST-90 in there for $49, what a deal!
Upon further reading, Looks like Stanley is spreading the spotlight performance hyping tradition in the led area, what a shame. 

The incan spot lights has long been plagued by serious performance hyping, I.E. 15 Million cp spot light has measured CP of 400K or less (>37.5 fold performance hype), the rest of the models are hyped up proportionally as no one wants to under-claim their competitors. Average consumer doesn't know, my moon blaster shhort arc is 16 MCP, they are like, what's the big deal? I have a 15 MCP spotlight. LOL. by this method, My Swan Blaster short arc has 50*37.5 MCP, I.E 1875 Million Marketing CPs or "2 Billion CP Spotlight":nana:


----------



## cccpull (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Does it have n SST-90? If it does, why can't it produce 2000 lumen?


----------



## my#1hobby (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



cccpull said:


> Does it have n SST-90? If it does, why can't it produce 2000 lumen?


I wish it did! It looked like an XM-L, that's why I said their lumen claim was bogus.


----------



## cccpull (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



my#1hobby said:


> I wish it did! It looked like an XM-L, that's why I said their lumen claim was bogus.



Yeah, I missed that. I read yours and ma sha1's posts too quickly. Would have been nice, though. It still could have 1000+ lumen.:thinking:


----------



## my#1hobby (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



cccpull said:


> Yeah, I missed that. I read yours and ma sha1's posts too quickly. Would have been nice, though. It still could have 1000+ lumen.:thinking:



It's possible, but there weren't really any more specs other than it saying in big letters "UP TO 2000 LUMENS!" . I wish the package had more info on the battery and runtime.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I charged mine overnight. Compared to a Torchlab dropin running about 800 lumens. All-flood high-cri vs. cool-white "snow tint" xml spot.







I'll bring it on this road trip. Maybe compare to my stanley 35w HID.

It has 2 modes, full and half. They say it can run continuously on car 12v, and run while charging on the 12v, 500 mA wall plug.

Edit: Looking at this at work, it looks like there must be over 1000 lumens in the hot spot. But relative comparisons between CCTs are tough. I hope to compare to the HID this weekend, maybe with photos.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Although the SST-90 would give pretty amazing performance in any of these large reflectored spots, I think that we can permanently rule out low cost examples on the basis of power supply and materials. No way they'll be running a SST-90 at 8-9A off a 3ah SLA or making large copper or aluminum heat sinks for them.

I would like to see a de-domed SST-90 in a 9" spotlight though, just to see the beam profile and take a lux reading.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Hey Applesnail... can you measure the reflector dish diameter? Is the front window glass or plastic?

The throwiest XML hand-held lights under ~$100 top out at around 50K lux with reflectors ~55mm across. If that stanley dish is a lot bigger than 55mm, I'm getting one.

thanks!!


----------



## my#1hobby (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



AnAppleSnail said:


> I charged mine overnight. Compared to a Torchlab dropin running about 800 lumens. All-flood high-cri vs. cool-white "snow tint" xml spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic AnAppleSnail, I'm surprised that it is even putting out that many lumens. Someone who bought one started a thread on this over in the LED section too and he says the hotspot looks twice as bright and 3 times smaller than his SWM T40CS, and very close in throw compared to his Dereelight ez900 Aspheric. I will be getting one this weekend.


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I posted some pictures of the FatMax in the other thread in the LED section.


----------



## my#1hobby (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I figure I'll post this here too....Got a chance to play with my new FatMax and I'm super impressed with the output and throw on it. It's not too often that I get impressed with a light from Walmart. It's smaller than I expected it to be and really light. As soon as it charged up I pulled out my S12 figuring the Stanley had no chance and pointed the S12 down my hallway and then turned on the Stanley and it just completely blew the S12 away, the hotspot is really intense! 

Also, does anyone's wall charger make a slight high pitch squeal?


----------



## BradTheNailer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I'm a little bummed I can't find one of these in my area. (North Houston) I've been to several Wal-marts and they only carry Brinkmann or Black & Decker, no Stanley lights.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Glass lens. Haven't measured the bezel. No charger squeal. Almost as bright as the stanley hid. Pardon brevity.






Beams compared.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

530 lumens from an XP-C
2000 lumens from an XM-L


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> 530 lumens from an XP-C
> 2000 lumens from an XM-L



Why not finish the sentence? "...in fantasy land?" It's pretty dang bright, though; not too far from the Stanley HID.

All I can do is compare what I've got. Ceiling bounce indicates over 1000 lumens, and probably less than 2000. I'm certainly curious what they did in "internal testing" to reach 2000 lumens as claimed.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Oh, who really thinks they tested these?!?!? ;-)

If anybody knows what an xp-c is, they know how ridiculous it is to be claiming 530 lumsn from that, or even 2000 lumens from an XM-L


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Oh, who really thinks they tested these?!?!? ;-)
> 
> If anybody knows what an xp-c is, they know how ridiculous it is to be claiming 530 lumsn from that, or even 2000 lumens from an XM-L



Well, I'm just saying that I can think of some out-of-the-box ways to get 2000 lumens from an XM-L for a bit, but I wouldn't even solder wires to it for that "test." Anyway, it's not a bad spotlight. I haven't done a runtime test, and I'm getting here by phone mostly and can't find other threads on it.



> Original wording seemed like a personal attack.


No problem. I didn't see it, and I do think the 2000 lumen claim must be creatively defined. That'd be what, 15-20W to the LED? I've got a triple Nichia that takes 15W, and the Stanley doesn't get warm like that.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

^yeah, I heard that the extra lumens comes from the bond wires glowing from all the current ;-)

Well, at the very least (if anyone can get into these things), they'd make a great host for trying to overdrive an XML to try to meet that claim. You could easily fit a good sized heatsink or even just a huge slug of copper in there, maybe even a peltier for that extra boost. Plus, gotta love that gigant-o-reflector. I bet the XP-C version throws pretty well too, especially taking into account how small the xp-c emitter is compared to the xm-l.

I am curious to see guts pics, esp. of the heatsinking and the thermal train. And it would be neat to learn how hard they are driving the LED.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> ^yeah, I heard that the extra lumens comes from the bond wires glowing from all the current ;-)
> 
> Well, at the very least (if anyone can get into these things), they'd make a great host for trying to overdrive an XML to try to meet that claim. You could easily fit a good sized heatsink or even just a huge slug of copper in there, maybe even a peltier for that extra boost. Plus, gotta love that gigant-o-reflector. *I bet the XP-C version throws pretty well too, especially taking into account how small the xp-c emitter is compared to the xm-l.*



I'd be very surprised the xp-c version threw well at all, given how low the surface brightness is for that LED. It will be a small-tight spot, but not very bright at all.

Theres a discussion thread on these in the LED flashlight sub forum.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Hmm, ok, let me rephrase, I bet the xp-c version will have a splendidly low divergence  Personally, I don't know anything about the surface brightness of that particular LED, but would have assumed that it would be about the same as the rest of Cree's LEDs, if not slightly higher.

I have to admit that, while I love LEDs, and they are infinitely more useful, I still have this strange fascination with lasers, specifically the precise nature of light control. Much easier to play with lenses that way.


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Doesn't saalbuster use xp-c emitters in his DEFT edcs (all versions)? He said that these emitters have a higher surface brightness than xr-e emitters when heavily overdriven.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



The_Driver said:


> Doesn't saalbuster use xp-c emitters in his DEFT edcs (all versions)? He said that these emitters have a higher surface brightness than xr-e emitters when heavily overdriven.



That may be the case... and it should be noted that my experience with it is limited to more modest drive currents in poorer performing thermal hosts (P60 pills). I have never used it in an over-driven design with copper or a heatsink designed to handle the heat. I may have given up on it a but too early...?


----------



## PCC (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I'm pretty sure that he modifies the XP-C itself for better thermal performance to allow it to have the higher surface brightness that his lights produce. I could be wrong on this, though.


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Deleted...double post


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



BradTheNailer said:


> I'm a little bummed I can't find one of these in my area. (North Houston) I've been to several Wal-marts and they only carry Brinkmann or Black & Decker, no Stanley lights.



Look in the automotive section, not where all the other lights are. You may have already looked there, but I did not realize there was lights in the automotive section up until a short time ago. I do not buy too much car accessories from Walmart!


----------



## BradTheNailer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I looked in hunting/camping, tools, and automotive. nuffin. :shakehead I'll try a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

they are big items, so they hide them in spots if they can't fit in the usual places. I've found them in the automotive section, in the camping and outdoors by boating stuff, and you might even check the flashlights out that are usually near the hunting stuff.

Also, check each one, not just the one in front. To my own detriment I will tip you off and say that if I see something that there is only one of, I'll hide it behind a crappy light that looks the same until I can come back a few days later with moneys.

A few also had round stickers that screamed out in bold numbers their 2000 and 520 lumen claims. Heh, I was certain that I'd see a luminus big-chip of some variety in there. Still a cool light.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I checked my local WallMart and I saw at least 4~5 Stanley Spotlights, but no XM-L FatMax.

Maybe today I will have better luck.

bigC


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Even a 1000L or half of claimed output seems ridiculous but it would certainly be amazing in this light at that price. I've got two Walmart's within reasonable distance so I'm heading out for a look and some lunch.....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I couldn't fine the new light at either Walmart or Lowes. Maybe next month....


----------



## BradTheNailer (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I ended up finding one at the 3rd wal-mart I visited. They had several different lights, including a compact HID light that looked impressive. As someone pointed out, they are in the automotive section (near the fuses). The warranty card for the light is addressed to a place out of Florida called Baccus Global LLC here is a URL to their Website of Stanley tools http://www.baccusglobal.com/stanley.php


edit
Got to use it tonight. It's was a little foggy because of the rains. Light throws a GREAT beam out to 100yds. It's got good spill, it lit up the whole area around my pond (about 300ft X 300ft) it's throws a good beam out to 200yds. You could still see detail in the trees. It even lit up the trees at 300yrs but my eye sight isn't what it use to be. I'm guessing with binoculars or a rifle scope, you could see things with detail out to 300 - 350 yds. This is my first LED light (except for the $1.50 harbor freight special) I'm impressed. It's exactly what I wanted in a light. It's it's just shy of a Halogen or HID brightness, but for a $50 spotlight that's less than half the weight of a big stoplight, and longer battery life, to me, it was money well spent.


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I ran my FatMax last night until it cut off and didn't see any noticeable difference in output through the whole run. I'm really diggin this light :thumbsup:. The heatsink definitely works, the fins got really hot! Now if I can only find one more of these things, my store is clean out.


----------



## Walkerdark (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I know That I'm kind of slow , but can you leave the FatMax plugin all the time, use it fore 15-30 min. and then keep it plugin for months untill the next time you need it :thinking:?


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



Walkerdark said:


> I know That I'm kind of slow , but can you leave the FatMax plugin all the time, use it fore 15-30 min. and then keep it plugin for months untill the next time you need it :thinking:?


I wouldn't leave it plugged in since the manual doesn't state if the charge completely terminates, but there really isn't a need to keep it plugged in since it has a lithium cell which has a very low discharge rate.


----------



## 1idjack (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



Jay611j said:


> I ran my FatMax last night until it cut off and didn't see any noticeable difference in output through the whole run. I'm really diggin this light :thumbsup:. The heatsink definitely works, the fins got really hot! Now if I can only find one more of these things, my store is clean out.


How long did it run?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I saw the 2000 lumen Stanley light at my local Walmart as well. Took a good look at it. Packaging claimed 72 minutes at full power. It said it ran on a 10 watt l.e.d.. It did have a Cree XM-L in it. It think it was $40. I realized pretty quickly that at best, it would put out about 1,000 lumens. Still, that's not a bad price for a bright rechargeable l.e.d. spotlight without a lead brick for a battery. 1,000 lumens would still be twice as bright as the waterproof one at Lowes for the same price. What you have to watch out for with these lights is that they often trickle charge the li-ion battery after it's charged which fries it quick. If you get these lights, just be sure to unplug them as soon as they are done charging so you don't fry the battery. I think what we have here is a permanent l.e.d. replacement for the "1 million candlepower" spotlight. While the hyped output stinks, I don't think the average consumer who buys a "million candlepower" spotlight is really going to notice.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Hey could anyone here please tell me if they know if the new supposed 2000 lumen Stanley FatMax Lithium spotlight's charger works on 240 volts that we have here in Australia, and even better would someone be able to give me the specs on it, the charger that is.


----------



## BVH (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Nope! labeled: INPUT : 120v AC 60 Hz 9W. The pin is a little unusual too. You can cut the pin, Find a 12V, 500 mAh output wall wart locally for 240V. Cut the pin off and attach to your wall wart.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



BVH said:


> Nope! labeled: INPUT : 120v AC 60 Hz 9W. The pin is a little unusual too. You can cut the pin, Find a 12V, 500 mAh output wall wart locally for 240V. Cut the pin off and attach to your wall wart.



Thanks for the info BVH as it is much appreciated. I never imagined that someone like you would be answering a LED question like this, as I had thought that you are mainly in to the much more powerful HID lights. What the hell are you doing with something like one of these.


----------



## BVH (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I've been known to dabble in the "Stanley" arts. Wally's place here on the Central Coast had 2 of these so I snapped them up. I left the other 2 of the other Fat Max to someone else. Wasn't that sporting of me?


----------



## BVH (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

My Stanley Fatty has 2 Panasonic CGR2250's humming away under the hood.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

So these come with LiMn and not LiPoly?


----------



## BVH (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

No, I popped the hood and made some changes.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Ah, ok, thanks!


----------



## The Wolf (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

I picked one of these up for 59.88 I think it was as a boat light (good for finding my way back down the channel on moonless nights). Really impressive thrower for the price, IMO. Note that if you want 1/2 power, you can hold the power switch button when you pull the trigger and it will start off in 1/2 mode.


----------



## daaaveman (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys and girls. Total newb here. First post.

I just picked up a FatMat at Lowes at lunch and it's an HID. Here are a couple of pics. I haven't even opened it yet!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 31, 2012)

daaaveman said:


> Hi guys and girls. Total newb here. First post.
> 
> I just picked up a FatMat at Lowes at lunch and it's an HID. Here are a couple of pics. I haven't even opened it yet!


Whoa. Li-Ion HID from Stanley. I might have to ****can my old Stanley HID.
1300 ANSI lumens, 30 minute runtime, and (2/3)64000 CD.
And... Li-Ion charger circuitry built in.

(35W for half an hour is ONLY 20watt-hours or so. Can we do better, CPF?)


----------



## Fresh Light (Jul 31, 2012)

I checked the local Walmart here, and they had three of the 2000 Lumen XML spotlights and several of the 530 lumen models. Did they originally plan a sst90 light and switch it to an XML to save cost, while never changing the packaging? In most noncustom lights, Engrish for 750-800 Ansi Lumens is 1000-1100 Lumens. So this is supising.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

daaaveman said:


> Hi guys and girls. Total newb here. First post.
> 
> I just picked up a FatMat at Lowes at lunch and it's an HID. Here are a couple of pics. I haven't even opened it yet!



Wow thats cool. I had to do a double take on it. "Wait a minute wheres the heatsink?"... maybe a 25W lamp + ballast in there?


----------



## luciferous (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone know of any UK retailers? I've looked in the usual places and some of the more unusual lol Our stores seem way behind in regards to illumination devices, apart from very specialist retailers it's still all mag and lenser stuff.


----------



## PJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Some Meijer stores have these lights. Meijer is a chain in and around Michigan.
One store had some on the shelf marked 2000 lumens and the shelf tag price was $49.99.
Meijer has some 'Santa Bucks' coupons good on Saturday, Nov. 24, 2012 after Thanksgiving that should knock another 10 bucks off.

Go to Meijer.com and plug in your info for the weekly ads. It is the Saturday Only sale with the coupons.
The link I had posted stopped working.


----------



## swannyj (Nov 19, 2012)

Sam's club in tyler TX has the 2000 lumen for $29.99.
Edit ; it is the 2200 halogen model, not led but still seems to be a good deal. comes with home and car charger cords.


----------



## patton422 (Nov 21, 2012)

How many meters is the fatmax hid lithium rated for


----------



## patton422 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nevermind I bought one at lowes... Not impressed at all


----------



## BillSJCA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

saw a youtube review. I looks like a relabled black and decker spotlight . same case and controls. and price. B&D claimes 770+Lumens has the heat sink fins on the sides and ratching handle on top. Mines a great thrower. less volume of light compared to the roybiHID but lot lighter and smaller. would love a ryobi plusone LED spot. I like swapable batteries. the black&decker is mod# :LEDLIB. 
fl1RATED 775 LUMENS 633m100,267CD always reasy holds charge 12months.
1hour hi7hour low.


----------



## Canuke (Jul 29, 2014)

Rather than start a new thread, I'll necro this one to mention that Stanley has updated these spotlights. The new one is rated at 920 lumens, and has some small changes to the design, including a third heatsink "port" on top just underneath the foldout stand, and an XM-L2 emitter. That additional heatsink port interests me, it suggests the prior generation (of which I have one) had overheating issues.

I'm currently moving, so didn't have time or funds to get a closer look.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it this one?





I had the hid spotlight and loved it. But the main problem with these stanley spotlights is the mediocre runtime. The older model was tear down and revealed 2S 18650 2,000Ah rated generic cells. I think they could have done so much better. Perhaps for the non-flashaholics 750lm for 1Hr is superb performance, and they are missing the good stuff...


----------



## Canuke (Aug 5, 2014)

richardcpf, that pic is not the one I saw, but your teardown link is the correct older model ("LEDLIS" as Stanley, "LEDLIB" in its' Black and Decker trim).


----------



## adc1947 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



BVH said:


> My Stanley Fatty has 2 Panasonic CGR2250's humming away under the hood.



Hope posting to this older thread is not breaking the rules, but the thread is very related to my question here.... (My first Post)

BVH, (if you see this) .... or anyone else that may know ... Could the newer Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh Protected PCB be used to replace the existing original batteries and gain additional run time between needing to be recharged..?

And would the Stanley AC charger still be OK to use to recharge...?

Thanks in advance for opinions and replies....
[h=3][/h]


----------



## BVH (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Yes. I installed two Panny 3400's IIRC. The AC charger function remains the same. It just takes a little longer to recharge.


----------



## adc1947 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*



BVH said:


> Yes. I installed two Panny 3400's IIRC. The AC charger function remains the same. It just takes a little longer to recharge.



Please pardon the continued questions, but I am new to these batteries and don't want to mess up.

So... Would it be OK to use the Panasonic IMR batteries...? 

If so, which would be the better choice.... the NCR18650*A* or the NCR18650*B*..?

Thanks


----------



## BVH (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Two new Stanley LED Spotlights out*

Any capacity IMR is fine to use. The higher cap the better. ICR's are fine, too and are available in higher capacities. Now up to 3600 mAh. The Stanley is a fairly low current light so it does not "tax" the cited batteries.


----------

